# Brillion Till n Seed or Great Plains 606NT



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

What would your choice be for pasture renovation and food plots. Besides the mechanical differences, both being 6 ft. wide, what do you think would work for multiple seeding tasks. Costs are within $2000.00


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

southwind said:


> What would your choice be for pasture renovation and food plots. Besides the mechanical differences, both being 6 ft. wide, what do you think would work for multiple seeding tasks. Costs are within $2000.00


I went through the same decision process when I bought my B T&S several years ago. I think it is a superior device for small paddocks and food plots. Would like it to be 8-1/2 feet but also think it would have problems making contact everywhere in fields if it was that wide. Have some issue with that now at 6 feet. We till our food plots and the B works great, also works great without the tillage. Have done wheat, clover, timothy, og fescue and teff-all worked great. I have a roller harrow so I cultipack afterwards as insurance. Also pack before seeding if conventionally tilled.

If I was going to get the GP, I would want it to be 3 pt, no til, and 8-1/2 feet which I can't get. I need the manuverability of 3 pt, want no till availability and would like the ability to follow the contour with the individual units, but also like the across the board seeding in the Brillion. In the end- that is a major factor. The Brillion also destroys clods- makes an amazing seed bed in tilled ground. The Brillion does not kill any existing grass when over seeding. r


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Hayman.I was hoping someone had some experience with the Brillion. I am thinking it will be more useful to me. Good point about it not being more than 6 ft. wide


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I guess it would depend on what you would be planting the most of. If you were planting more small grains the drill would likely be better but if your planting smaller seeds like grasses and legumes in my opinion the solid stand of the brillion would be more desirable in my opinion.....I'm not sure if the brillion can plant small grain seeds as large as oats or not. If you are going to be drilling into heavy residue the drill may give you better seed to soil contact. I think the brillion till n seed design could become popular if they made it in a 10 foot seeder.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

southwind said:


> What would your choice be for pasture renovation and food plots. Besides the mechanical differences, both being 6 ft. wide, what do you think would work for multiple seeding tasks. Costs are within $2000.00


What did you ever end up doing? Did you get a machine?


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I rented a Strickland seeder and really liked it 2 seed boxes, accurate, did a nice job of leveling and seed contact. Seven foot 3point hitch with 2 spiked rollers,harrow and a packer roller, worked great in tilled soil I rented it for $300 per day price was $12500 to purchase.Dealer told me it can work in over seeding if ground is not to hard. It took a long time to seed 20 acres compared to our 15' drill but I will use it again if I need to seed anything again


----------

